# How to remove "water staining" marks from chromed plastic running boards?



## Hopgood (Jul 17, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I really hope someone can help me solve a problem which is blighting my car currently. The car is a 2008 Audi A6 Allroad with running boards to the lower edges of the doors. Now I always thought these were made of Aluminium but I have been told on another forum they are in fact chromed plastic. 

My problem is that below the door mirrors there are stains which look like water stains. This was a problem when I first bought the car, so I don't know what product was used to cause the problem in the first place. Pics below. 

It looks horrible and none of the following which I've already tried have made any difference.... peek paste, wd-40, autosol

I'd really appreciate some help please!


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Being plastic they may be stained beyond repair. Have you tried to machine polish them? A good body shop would probably advise and even do it?

The alternative would be to price up two new strips, they are bound to just clip off I would have thought.

Hopefully someone with experience of the problem might be able to help?

Harry


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

got to say, I don't think that's water stains... looks like it's right below the door hinges, so I'm thinking it's whatever lubricant/wax/s**te someone has used to keep the doors smooth.

either way, I would get some polish on them, going easy by hand to start off with.

i've used finishing polishes and actually cleansers in the past to sort it out.

:thumb:


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

Maybe someone left on some tar remover for too long and ruined the coated plastic?


----------



## Hopgood (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks guys. You could be right about what caused the problem, who knows. 

So the next step should be some polish - any particular type or would it not make a difference for such a mark? All I have at home currently is some Volvo branded polish from the 1990s.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Not sure if that will be any good, that's pretty darn old now!

I recently gave the chrome bump strips on the sides and rear bumper of my VW CC a little TLC using some Autoglym SRP and a microfibre cloth. Brought them up gleaming in seconds - I was astonished!

You could give that a go? SRP is always good to have in your arsenal, so it's not like a product that you'll only use once. You can also grab it in Halfords or order on Amazon, so it's easy to get hold of.


----------



## Hopgood (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks MBRuss, I have popped some into my basket on Amazon, so next time I get around to placing an order it'll be with me a week afterwards.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Hopgood said:


> Thanks MBRuss, I have popped some into my basket on Amazon, so next time I get around to placing an order it'll be with me a week afterwards.


Hope you get it sorted.
Just a reminder there is a "Thanks" button you should use for MBRuss:thumb:


----------



## Hopgood (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks, I was looking for that at the time I replied but didn't find it, and still cannot see such a button now. Can you tell me where it is situated and what it looks like please?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Itstony said:


> Hope you get it sorted.
> Just a reminder there is a "Thanks" button you should use for MBRuss:thumb:


Not yet there's not :lol:



Hopgood said:


> Thanks, I was looking for that at the time I replied but didn't find it, and still cannot see such a button now. Can you tell me where it is situated and what it looks like please?


You won't have access to the thanks button yet think it's 20 posts before it's active but it will appear on the bottom right corner of the post you want to thank near to the quote button.

I wouldn't have any issues though as you replied saying thanks :thumb:


----------



## Hopgood (Jul 17, 2018)

Ah got it, thanks. When I reach that magic number I'll try to remember to come back and thank all those who've helped me in this thread.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hopgood said:


> Ah got it, thanks. When I reach that magic number I'll try to remember to come back and thank all those who've helped me in this thread.


:lol: No need just keep us updated with how you get on :thumb:


----------



## Hopgood (Jul 17, 2018)

Well yesterday my autoglym super resin polish arrived from Amazon and today I've had a good go at shining up the damaged running boards.

On the plus side they are now nice and shiny. On the minus side, I can't detect any lessening of the water staining. I'll have another go tomorrow when my arms have recovered some energy but pic below for reference.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Definitely some form of chemical attack on the coating/material - if youve tried peek paste and Autosol then there's not an awful lot that's more aggressive in terms of physical abrasive cleaners / polishes.

SRP is very mild in comparison, but does have more 'solvent' cleaning power.

I think it might be time to look for some replacement trims - if you can find used ones, it might be cheaper than trying multiple auto products.

Maybe try a household 'magic' sponge if available locally ?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

That I am sure is from chemical run off, not water. Something has been left on too long, or run out from the mirror after washing and not been removed

I would recommend you tape off the paint around the trim, and machine the trim to see if it will improve. If it wont it will unfortunately be a replacement part required


----------



## Hopgood (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks for the ideas guys. I'll try to find a magic sponge. 

Can I check - "machine" it, does this mean apply SRP then use a motorised polisher to take the polish off?


----------

